# Rogers 3G sssssssslowwww



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it just me ( calgary ) or is Rogers 3G really slow lately????


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dwayner said:


> Is it just me ( calgary ) or is Rogers 3G really slow lately????


Not just you in Calgary but everywhere else, also here in Newmarket I have had problems in Toronto. Using the speedtest app, it won't even get by the ping test with 3 bars


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Slow in Vancouver.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah something is going on, it has been like this for a couple of weeks, they better start getting their sh$$ together.


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> yeah something is going on, it has been like this for a couple of weeks, they better start getting their sh$$ together.



Well for once Canada is united with a common enemy. 

My wife runs on telus and it's faster. But I get better reception in rural areas. 
I hope they get things running normal again. 

My old walkie talkies never had speed problems.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Slow like molasses. Wish there was some way to confirm it's the network, not my hardware.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

cap10subtext said:


> Slow like molasses. Wish there was some way to confirm it's the network, not my hardware.


you mean besides another way instead of other people complaining their network is slow as well, from different areas of the country?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Call me a geek, but I like to know these things with a degree of empirical certainty. Been having a couple issues that make me wonder if it's the phone so I'd like to know if I decide to take it back to an Apple store.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems OK to me in Ottawa.
Get the "Speed test" app and check the speed.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wireless networks tend to be slow in the dense urban cores and quicker in the suburbs. I'm on the train going 90km/h and it feels way faster (just tested 1.6Mbps) than when I was stationary downtown (slow, just slow).

Whoops I had my Bittorrent Client on at the time, 2.4Mbps.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> It seems OK to me in Ottawa.
> Get the "Speed test" app and check the speed.


What speeds are you getting in Ottawa? During the day, I'm lucky to get 0.6Mbps. It's ridiculous! I called Rogers Tech Support and they wouldn't admit it was the network, they started blaming it on my phone and saying I should bring it to Apple. It's crap!

It's barely usable and no one is admitting to the fault. I know for a fact it's not my phone! Stupid Rogers XX)


----------



## PhotoJim (Sep 10, 2010)

Northwest Regina... 133 ms ping, 4.47 Mbps down, 0.93 Mbps up. iPhone 4. 2 minutes ago.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I did hear that Rogers has started testing their 4G network. Perhaps this trial has been interfering with "normal" service !

Z.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Not bad in Ottawa (9AM-St Laurent mall):
6 Mbps


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I tested mine in Brampton about 10 minutes ago, it was 5.33Mbps up and 1.55Mbps down. The download speed surprised me - that's 3x faster than I get on my high-speed at home.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

This was taken a few moments ago outside my building on Sparks / Bank Street









And this one inside my building at my desk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

The network is so inconsistent, that's the problem. Some days it goes fast, the next day it takes 15 seconds to load a webpage.

Speed test results:


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

dwayner said:


> Is it just me ( calgary ) or is Rogers 3G really slow lately????


I'm wondering if it's something else, I was in Calgary last week for business and found it really slow, but when I tethered to my laptop the speed was great. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the last firmware update.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

And here lies the problem. Browsing in the morning is doable, but come afternoon... It's a different story. 5 Bars and look at this ridiculous speed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

Rounder said:


> And here lies the problem. Browsing in the morning is doable, but come afternoon... It's a different story. 5 Bars and look at this ridiculous speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just tested mine. .21 and .07. That's brutal.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting worst: (St Laurent Mall)

-2.5 Mbps at 6 pm 
-0.8 Mbps at 7 pm
-2.5 Mbps at 9h30 pm


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Rounder said:


> And here lies the problem. Browsing in the morning is doable, but come afternoon... It's a different story. 5 Bars and look at this ridiculous speed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here in Ottawa.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Speeds seem to have gotten better downtown Ottawa... But still not even remotely close to the speeds I was getting in Mississauga over the weekend. 6.5mpbs and 3mpbs upload over there.

Here's Ottawa:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

5.24 Mbps download and 283ms ping yesterday morning in Maple Ridge BC on a train going over 100 km/h.  It seems that uploads are at EDGE speeds, I never get more than 200kbps which is still 25 kB/s.


----------



## PhotoJim (Sep 10, 2010)

dona83 said:


> 5.24 Mbps download and 283ms ping yesterday morning in Maple Ridge BC on a train going over 100 km/h.  It seems that uploads are at EDGE speeds, I never get more than 200kbps which is still 25 kB/s.


EDGE is capable of 200kbps, but you never really get that speed. If I get 50-75kbps upload on EDGE it's a good day.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Speeds are still crap in Ottawa. Does anyone use Telus or Bell downtown Ottawa and have decent speeds? Cause this is ridiculous!


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Speeds downtown are crap as well, and ping time in the 3000 - 4000 ms, lots of dropped packets as well. In addition lots of dropped calls with 3 bars. Rogers is getting from bad to worse, and then some.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

3G in Vancouver is crap (mt pleasant)


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I feel that the problem is just too much cell phone traffic in the cores of large cities. We have the same problem in Toronto's downtown core. Speed is fine early in the morning, but by 10:00 AM its slowed down, and by noon its all but stopped. This week my office moved just out of the core in to the Air Canada Center, and reception is awesome. When Steve Jobs was unveiling the iPhone 4 and couldn't get a signal, I know exactly what he was talking about!


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Andreww,

I agree with you on that, this morning throughput and ping times are good, but it is only 07:30. At around 10:00 it will be bad, and getting worse. But this is something Rogers knows, that is that traffic increases during the day. And they should build their infrastructure accordingly. Unfortunately, there is now Quality of Service clause in their contract (for an obvious reason), and that shows their commitment (or lack thereof) to quality. Their objective is to keep their shareholders happy and get the money out of your wallet at the lowest cost.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Also downtown Ottawa, I use the iPhone 4 3G (Rogers) tethered, and find it slow. I called support yesterday, and they told me it was likely an issue with my phone, and suggested to restore it.
I had DL speeds in the range of 0.02 to 0.05 Mbs... It would temporarily improve with a network setting reset (= reboot and all wifi passwords lost), but would then come back to that low level eventually.
So I restored the iPhone last night (and spent a good hour re-syncing all the apps and music...) and the speed tests done from home (suburbs, late at night) was a stunning 5.6 Mbs download I had never seen on my phone before.

Now, I'm back downtown and ran some tests, one around 8:30 am gave 0.5 Mbs, and another one at 10:00 am gave 0.12 Mbs.

The rep on the phone yesterday told I should get around 1.5 Mbs easily and that nobody is complaining about speeds downtown Ottawa and their network is just fine, so it must be an issue with my phone, so I should go complain to Apple instead... I'm not sure I'm buying into that crap though...


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with your iPhone, the problem is with Rogers. Their service is abominable. You will get 3.5 Mbps early in the morning and at night, but it will drop to nothing during the day. And it is easy for them to blame it on Apple, but the same issue persists with other brands (a couple of colleagues have other brands and the same issues). As for the rep telling you that they have not received any complaints, well they will never admit it in any case. For me it is a given, the minute I can get out of the contract, I will switch to another carrier.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Nobody is complaining to them because people are tired of calling in, like me. Nothing wrong with your phone, the same things happens to every one of them.

Next time they tell you to reset and restore it you tell you did that already.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

They did the same thing to me when i called last month, kept saying it was my phone even though my friend next to me was having the same crappy speeds. Then the following weekend i went to Mississauga and lower behold the speeds there are upwards of 6mpbs download. I really hate that they can't just admit it's their network. In the morning it's usually fine to browse, but later in the day around lunch time it's damn near impossible to even load up a web page. 

That's why I was asking if any of you guys are using Telus or Bell to compare the speeds because we are obviously getting nowhere...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I did some further testing after restoring, and then called again today, referring to my previous calls.
Basically, I consistently go from around 6Mbps in the subs at 7am to 0.2 Mbps downtown during the day, so the phone is not to be the issue.
This time, the technician said we'd done all the basic troubleshooting, and he escalated the case to the network team.
I have a case number, and he said someone from the network team should call me within 72 (business?) hours.
He admitted that there might be something going on in my area (and asked exactly where I was located), and that someone would probably come check the signal around here...
Stay (i)Tuned ;-)


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

harzack86 said:


> I did some further testing after restoring, and then called again today, referring to my previous calls.
> Basically, I consistently go from around 6Mbps in the subs at 7am to 0.2 Mbps downtown during the day, so the phone is not to be the issue.
> This time, the technician said we'd done all the basic troubleshooting, and he escalated the case to the network team.
> I have a case number, and he said someone from the network team should call me within 72 (business?) hours.
> ...


They said that to me too over 6 weeks ago. Never got a call back. And obviously nothing has been done. It's outrageous that I pay for a data plan and have no service. I might try calling them again and then take it retentions... I just wish I knew how Telus / Bell networks are downtown.


----------



## MacCrazy (Nov 12, 2010)

I live in Ottawa (Algonquin College area) and have experienced slow download speeds with my iPhone4 with Rogers. I have lost complete faith in the Rogers wireless network and have decided to switch to another carrier once my contract is up. I am routinely in the 2.5-3 Mbps range if I am lucky. To top it all off, I still get quite few dropped calls which rogers constantly blames on my iPhone4.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the problem in Ottawa is the congestion that happens when everyone flocks to the work for work. Because on the weekends, at home (downtown) I have no issues with the network whatsoever, I ran a speedtest yesterday and to my surprise it was 4.5 Mpbs down and 1.2 Mbps up. So it's quite obvious that the cell towers aren't capable of handling the congestion. So next time you talk to Rogers (if you even bother calling), you should mention that.


----------



## MacCrazy (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, it would appear that my reception sucks even on weekends. I just tried several tests while at home and found that I never got above 2.5 Mbps download speed.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

So I figured I'd try my luck and call Rogers to see what's going on, apparently they are aware of the issues and that they are working on fixing it... Yeah that's all she said, she did acknowledge that there's a problem, and I voiced my concern that I want compensation for the lack of service and she said to call customer relations. A technician is supposed to follow up in 3 business days...


----------



## haber (Sep 29, 2009)

As a comparison, I'm on Bell and I surf through downtown Ottawa without noticeable delays during my morning and afternoon bus commutes. My only problem is, not surprisingly, the St. Laurent underground tunnel. :rolleyes

If I think of it, I'll try a speed test.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Well it payed off to escalate the problems with the downtown Ottawa core services. Just got off the phone with Customer Relations, and I'm getting free data until the issue is fixed


----------

